# Family affair



## may (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely looking kittens, the black one is my favorite


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

may they look like highly polished china orniments, stunning


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

omg that choc kitty has my name writen all over himmmm.


such lovely pictures.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful,, very cute,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

They are adoreable!


----------

